# Sprachliebhaber has joined the Spanish-English moderation team



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that Sprachliebhaber has joined the moderation team of the Spanish-English forums.

Glad to have you working with us!

Mike


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Excellent news! Welcome to the team, Sprach! Please bring a lot of chocolate!


----------



## Bevj

Welcome!  It's great to have such a capable reinforcement


----------



## Sowka

Yes, and with a nickname in such a beautiful language ... 

A very warm welcome to the team, Sprachliebhaber!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome to the team


----------



## fenixpollo

Welcome, Sprachliebhaber! Good to have you on board!


----------



## Hector9

This is good news, our Spanish-English forums are very active


----------



## frida-nc

A great and very much appreciated addition to the Spanish-English team.  Heartiest welcome from all of us.


----------



## amikama

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo, nome difícil! 
Sprachliebhaber


----------

